# λυγαριά



## Ancolie

Ένας γέρος βοσκός μιλάει · "Εγώ έχω την κάπα μου κρεμασμένη στη λυγαριά, είμαι έτοιμος, της κάνει.Τι θʹαπογίνουν τα σκυλιά, σκέφτομαι"…
Νομίζω ότι εννοεί πως είναι έτοιμος να πεθάνει.
Αλλά λυγαριά ? Θέλει να πει κάτι σαν ένα καρφί όπου κρεμάει την κάπα του ;


----------



## Andrious

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.rembetiko.gr/forums/archive/index.php/t-16455-p-6.html


----------



## Ancolie

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ! Αυτό αλλάζει την ιδέα που είχα. Πρέπει να ψάξω ακόμα !


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie said:


> Ένας γέρος βοσκός μιλάει · "Εγώ έχω την κάπα μου κρεμασμένη στη λυγαριά, είμαι έτοιμος, της κάνει.Τι θʹαπογίνουν τα σκυλιά, σκέφτομαι"…
> Νομίζω ότι εννοεί πως είναι έτοιμος να πεθάνει.
> Αλλά λυγαριά ? Θέλει να πει κάτι σαν ένα καρφί όπου κρεμάει την κάπα του ;




Άσχετα από τη σημασία της έκφρασης «κρεμάω την κάπα μου», η λυγαριά ή λιγαριά είναι είδος θαμνώδους φυτού, προφανώς ένα καθημερινό στοιχείο του περιβάλλοντος που ζει ο βοσκός. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης (γ' εκδ.) δίνει την περιγραφή «θάμνος με εύκαμπτα κλαδιά, που απαντά σε παραποτάμιες περιοχές» και ο Σφήκας «Δέντρα και θάμνοι της Ελλάδας» «θάμνος φυλλοβόλος, με ύψος 1 ως 3 μ.». 

Τώρα δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος αλλά για κάποιο λόγο μου φαίνεται ότι η αρχική ερμηνεία σου, Ancolie, θα μπορούσε να είναι η σωστή - ο βοσκός (ο οποίος μάλιστα δηλώνεται ρητά από τον αφηγητή ότι είναι ηλικιωμένος) είναι έτοιμος να πεθάνει και - είτε εννοεί κυριολεκτικά ότι κρέμασε την κάπα του σ' ένα θάμνο είτε πρόκειται για αλληγορία - προσπαθεί τρόπον τινά να εξασφαλίσει την τύχη της κληρονομιάς του πριν φύγει από τον κόσμο. Όπως και να έχει, πιστεύω πως η εμφανισιακά απλή δήλωση ότι «της κάνει» κουβαλάει κάποιο φορτίο. (Τι πάει να πει ότι το ρούχο «ταιριάζει» στο φυτό λες και είναι άνθρωπος; ) Η ερμηνεία που τείνουν να δίνουν στη ρεμπέτικη φράση «κρεμάω την κάπα μου» δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει τόσο καλά εδώ. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει κάποια σχέση - ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να μην είχε κατά νου κάποια ιδιωματική φράση. Πάντως, ίσως θα μας βοηθούσε να μάθουμε για ποιο έργο πρόκειται;


----------



## Perseas

@ Ancolie 
Δεν έχω ξανακούσει τη φράση «κρεμάω την κάπα μου», αλλά, αφού διάβασα τα μηνύματα που βρίσκονται στον υπερσύνδεσμο που έδωσε ο Andrious και έψαξα λίγο στο ίντερνετ, νομίζω ότι δεν αποκλείεται πράγματι να εννοεί εδώ ο βοσκός ότι αισθάνεται τον θάνατο να πλησιάζει. Με ποια όμως αφορμή το λέει αυτό ο βοσκός;

Edit
Στο ίντερνετ βρήκα αυτό:
«Τώρα είμ' ευτυχισμένος. Θα κρεμάσω την κάπα μου στον κρεμανταλά και θα πλαγιάσω στην καλύβα μου ν' αποθάνω ήσυχος κι ευχαριστημένος» Θ. Κολοκοτρώνης


----------



## Ancolie

Στο λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη λένε ότι η φράση "κεμάω τη κάπα μου = δεν ενδιαφέρομαι πια για τίποτε" Δεν την έχεις ακούσει ποτέ ;;


----------



## Ancolie

Καρυστιάνη, Καιρός σκεπτικός, Η Σούλα δεν το βάζει κάτω


----------



## Yiagos

Αν και δεν είμαι κανένας καθηγητής Φιλολογίας, τυγχάνει να έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια σε χωριό LOL είμαι μπαστουνόβλαχος or μπουρτζόβλαχος (hey GSL guys slang expressions they mean bumpkin) και η λυγαριά ναι είναι αυτό που είπε ο Περσέας, είτε λυγιά σε κάποια μέρη.
Όταν ο τσοπάνος κρεμάει την κάπα του, εννοεί ότι θα σταματήσει να βοσκά τα πρόβατα/γίδια τέλος πάντων ό,τι ζούδια, ζα, ζωντανά (all words mean animals, ζα, ζούδια βλάχικες), γιατί δεν αντέχει πλέον κι επειδή τα ζώα είναι η ζωή του κάθε τσοπάνη, εννοεί ότι έρχεται ο Χάρος....
Όπως κι ο ποδοσφαιριστής λέει κρεμώ τα παπούτσια, δηλαδή δεν ξαναπαίζω μπάλα. 
Εδώ υπάρχει διαφορά, η μπάλα δεν είναι κάτι ζωτικής σημασίας vital πώς να το πω τα Αγγλικά μου είναι για κλωτσιές (informal expression, don't use it anywhere).


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Yiagos said:


> Αν και δεν είμαι κανένας καθηγητής Φιλολογίας, τυγχάνει να έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια σε χωριό LOL είμαι μπαστουνόβλαχος or μπουρτζόβλαχος (hey GSL guys slang expressions they mean bumpkin) και η λυγαριά ναι είναι αυτό που είπε ο Περσέας, είτε λυγιά σε κάποια μέρη.
> Όταν ο τσοπάνος κρεμάει την κάπα του, εννοεί ότι θα σταματήσει να βοσκά τα πρόβατα/γίδια τέλος πάντων ό,τι ζούδια, ζα, ζωντανά (all words mean animals, ζα, ζούδια βλάχικες), γιατί δεν αντέχει πλέον κι επειδή τα ζώα είναι η ζωή του κάθε τσοπάνη, εννοεί ότι έρχεται ο Χάρος....
> Όπως κι ο ποδοσφαιριστής λέει κρεμώ τα παπούτσια, δηλαδή δεν ξαναπαίζω μπάλα.
> Εδώ υπάρχει διαφορά, η μπάλα δεν είναι κάτι ζωτικής σημασίας vital πώς να το πω τα Αγγλικά μου είναι για κλωτσιές (informal expression, don't use it anywhere).



Ζα λέγονται τα ζωντανά και στην Κρήτη


----------



## Yiagos

Λέγονται σε αρκετά μέρη ζα, όμως βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος!


----------



## Ancolie

Δεν συμφωνώ ! Το γεγονός ότι ο Παπαδιαμαντης έγραψε στίχους με "αλυγαριά" θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει την λύση για την σημασία της "λυγαριάς".


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ ! Το γεγονός ότι ο Παπαδιαμαντης έγραψε στίχους με "αλυγαριά" θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει την λύση για την σημασία της "λυγαριάς".



Στίχους με αλυγαριά; Για ποιο έργο του Παπαδιαμάντη πρόκειται;


----------



## Ancolie

Στργγλα Μάννα


----------



## Ancolie

Στρίγγλα , συγγνώμη !


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie said:


> Στρίγγλα , συγγνώμη !



Δεν το έχω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου - τι λέει εκεί που θα μπορούσε να μας βοηθήσει;


----------



## Ancolie

"Κρεμετʹ η καπότα
στην αλυγαριά
Ντέρτι και μαράζι
κʹαναπαραδιά"


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie said:


> "Κρεμετʹ η καπότα
> στην αλυγαριά
> Ντέρτι και μαράζι
> κʹαναπαραδιά"



Γιατί όμως αυτοί οι στίχοι να ακυρώνουν την ερμηνεία που προτάθηκε για τη λέξη λυγαριά; Δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει τη λέξη αλυγαριά, αλλά είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν αποτελεί απλώς μια παραλλαγή του λυγαριά; Μαρτυρείται αυτή η λέξη κάπου αλλού με σημασία διαφορετική από τη λυγαριά;


----------



## Ancolie

Νομίζω ότι λυγαριά / αλυγαριά είναι το ιδιο φυτό ( vitex agnus ) 
θα ηθ́ελα να καταλάβω τη φράση "η κάπα ( η καπότα ) την κρεμώ ( η την έχω κρεμασμένη ) στη λυγαριά"
Γιατί λυγαριά ; Δεν είναι ένα φυτό βολικό για να κρεμάσεις τα ρούχα σου. Έχει και καμιά άλλη σημασία ; μεταφορική σημασία ; η λυγαριά, αν ψάχνεις στο ιντερνετ, έχει πολλούς θρύλους, ιστορίες, _κρεμασμένες..._


----------

